# Hey, I'm new!



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello everyone  I only own one horse and he is a 8 year old gelding. (He is far from perfect, so I might from time to time be asking you all for some advise  ).......*thinking*.........Oh, his name is Prince Bucephalus!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

welcome :wink:


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

A warm welcome to you and Prince Bucephalus!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give him your warm welcome when I see him his afternoon, ha ha :wink:


----------

